# Hiw to prepare sushi



## preizzo (Feb 13, 2016)

Well as a Italian chef I never experienced preparing sushi. 
My most concern is about Rise. 
So here is the question :
Which is the secret to make the perfect sushi rise?? 
I promise my wife that I will make to her sushi the next Monday &#128514;&#128514;
I have no clue.. Help meeee


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 13, 2016)

Rince the rice many times until the water runs clear.

Equal parts rice to water.

Cook 20 minutes then let it steam for 10 more.

For the Su (vinegar mixture) 4 parts rice wine vinegar 2 parts sugar 1 part salt.

10 to 1 ratio of rice to su. 


[video=youtube;BZSg_5462O0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZSg_5462O0[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 14, 2016)

How do you know when you've failed to make decent sushi rice


----------



## preizzo (Feb 14, 2016)

Theory I can t see the video, but Tk you for the help


----------



## _PixelNinja (Feb 14, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Well as a Italian chef I never experienced preparing sushi.
> My most concern is about Rise.
> So here is the question :
> Which is the secret to make the perfect sushi rise??
> ...



It won't help you make perfect _sumeshi_  that takes a lot of experience  but maybe this article will give you some guidelines: Chef Ryan Roadhouse on Rice.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 14, 2016)

Off course I can't make the perfect sushi but maybe a decent one &#128523;


----------



## preizzo (Feb 14, 2016)

I will read the article later in the day


----------



## preizzo (Feb 14, 2016)

Tk &#128521;


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks o th great article. Really helpful.


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2016)

There's a thread on here from couple years ago that is a 4 to 5 page tutorial on sushi rice. (No google-fu from cell phone or I would include link)

My takeaways were start with good rice and use Theory's "recipe".


----------



## preizzo (Feb 14, 2016)

Tk Dave I will check it out


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 17, 2016)

Theory's su mixture will work we would put a sheet of Kombu seaweed in the mix. Have fun making sushi


----------



## pleue (Feb 17, 2016)

I usually add a bit of kombu to either the mix as well, along with some mirin(not corn syrup mirin) and a bit less sugar. Japanese sugar tastes a bit different too. Temaki gold is a really good and readily available rice that's pricey but shouldn't matter in a home setting. I do the rinse, soak, dry, 1:1 in a pot, bring to a boil, seal the lid with a ring of foil, 17 minutes on a super low simmer, let sit off heat for 10. I'm a pretty firm believer that you can't make good sushi with bad rice. The fanning of the rice I was told is important and overlooked and also a fun way to get a second person involved. It's supposed to help the sheen of the rice. A rice paddle is helpful as well in all this, a cheap bamboo one is fine.


----------

